# Applying for B1/B2 Visa - Need Help With D160 Form



## shout (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have a couple questions about filling out the D160 form for a tourist visa. 

To give you some quick background info I am an Australia planning to go to the US for 6 months with 3 friends. 

I am considering applying for an E2 visa but thought it would be wiser to test out living there for 6 months first, plus it also gives me time to setup the business (rent an office building, purchase the equipment etc.) and get everything ready for the investment if we decide we want to stay.

So my first question is do I select B1, B2 or B1/B2 on the D160 form? 

We plan to stay in Las Vegas as that is where the business will be setup. 

On the form it asks if we have made specific travel plans, if you select yes it wants a full itinerary of your stay. Does this need to be an exact itinerary?

Basically what I want to know is will it be easier to just say we are going there for a holiday and going to travel around the US for 6 months and come home and not mention anything about business at all? 

If we do that I am guessing that 6 months in Las Vegas won't be acceptable so do we have to show a list of places we plan to visit? 

Also do we need to have everything booked in advanced, accomodation, flights etc.? 

Finally it asks about having a point of contact in the US. We don't know anyone personally so do we just put the name and address of the hotel? 

Really appreciate your help with these questions  

Thanks, 
Shout


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Your B2 visa application is likely to be denied.


----------



## shout (Jun 8, 2010)

Could you please give me more information than that? 

Just saying you think it will be denied isn't really helpful at all. 

Could you give me reasons as to why you think it will denied and what I could do that would help me succeed in getting the visa. 

Also could you actually answer the specific questions I asked. 

I am assuming you think it will be denied because of the E2 visa, if that is the case what is the best way if i just want to travel the states for 6 months for tourism purposes. 

I appreciate you taking the time to reply but just saying denied really creates more questions than answers. 

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

shout said:


> Could you please give me more information than that?
> 
> Just saying you think it will be denied isn't really helpful at all.
> 
> ...



A visa denial will cause you immigration issues every time you arrive at a US border. I think it was very helpful of me to warn you of the possible consequences.

The reason why it will most probably be denied is that you haven't written anything to suggest you t fall into the narrow exceptions for receiving a B2 as someone already qualified for travel under the VWP.

Your questions are moot since applying for a B2 is a mistake. Look to making your stay 90 days or less under the VWP.


----------



## shout (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok cool I understand your point. 

I am just looking for information here, I prefer to make an informed decision and weigh up all my options. 

While I appreciate you taking the time to respond I don't want to disregard the idea just because you said so. 

You said I hadn't written anything that would suggest I would fall into the narrow exceptions, could you please explain to me what those exceptions are?

Also I have a friend who has gone to the US on multiple occasions with the B1/2 visa and all he says is he is going to New York for 6 months to do volunteer work. 

I am just looking for information so I can decide the best way to do this. 

Thanks,
Tristan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

shout said:


> Ok cool I understand your point.
> 
> I am just looking for information here, I prefer to make an informed decision and weigh up all my options.
> 
> ...


Just apply for the B-2 you will either get it or not ....

To understand all this you have to realize the american way .. the average employee get 2 weeks vacation a year... many unpaid.. the dont understand how people can get months of work ...

I find the friend with the volunteer work to be particularly unbelievable 
the mearest hint of working on a tourist visa will get you denied entry 
even grandmother get denied entry because they mention babysitting their grandchild on the visit..... thats work


----------

